# Training goats not to jump up on people



## phoenixmama (Jun 23, 2010)

Is this possible?  We have two Nubian doelings.  One is 7.5 weeks old, and acts like a puppy.  She jumps up on people when excited or around bottle time.  Well, I don't allow my dogs to jump up on people...so I don't want the goats to either.  

How do you best train a little doeling manners?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 23, 2010)

I actually train my goats the same way I train my big dogs.

If they jump up, I cross my arms, turn my back and ignore them.  
If that does not work, the next step is when they jump up, I put my knee up and catch them in the chest.  I don't try to kill them, but I make difficult for them.

Mine do very well.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 23, 2010)

You need to teach them while they are little that it is not allowed, otherwise when they are 100+ pound full grown does, they will still do it, and it's not funny anymore, they could hurt someone! 

When my kids jump up on me or bite me, or headbutt, or another undesirable behavior, I will give them a firm backwards push, basically knocking them over. This is what their mom would do if they annoyed her--she'd kick them or butt them fairly hard so they get the message, but not hard enough to cause damage. However, with some (bucklings especially), they take that as an invitation to play, and just act worse. With those, I carry a small squirt bottle or water gun and spray them in the face when they misbehave. It teaches them quickly, as goats are a lot like cats when it  comes to getting wet.


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 5, 2010)

my goat doesnt jump on me, but with my big dogs, when they were puppies, and they jumped up, i applied gentle pressure to their back feet with my foot ( step on their toes). They associate jumping with toes hurting, and avoid doing it as adults.


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 5, 2010)

FlipFlopFarmer said:
			
		

> my goat doesnt jump on me, but with my big dogs, when they were puppies, and they jumped up, i applied gentle pressure to their back feet with my foot ( step on their toes). *They associate jumping with toes hurting, and avoid doing it as adults*.


Would that work on goats, though, since they have hardened hooves? I havent tried that with the goats because I didn't think they would be able to feel it. If they do, that's my next step--that and the squirt gun!


----------

